# Turbo development : Movie



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

http://vimeo.com/18209644

http://vimeo.com/18339580


----------



## vr-vagman (May 15, 2010)

Fantastic! 
Thanks!


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Just watched them both. Pretty cool ****.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

only 25 minutes into part one. This is an awesome documentary. Thank you for the find! Cant wait to finish them both.


----------



## V-TEC this!!! (May 4, 2003)

I stayed up last night to watch them....great watch.


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks for helping me get my work day through :thumbup:


----------



## pillows (Nov 3, 2009)

awww what happened?!?!?!? i watched part 1 last night and just now went to watch part 2 and its deleted? :banghead: such a bad day so far


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## give_it_to_dem (Jan 28, 2005)

Links no work!!


----------



## V-TEC this!!! (May 4, 2003)

you...looks like they got deleted. :banghead:

Too bad it was a good watch.


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

all of his videos were deleted, vimeo is weak!!!


----------



## V-TEC this!!! (May 4, 2003)

i did a quick search for torrents and I wasn't able to find any of this movie.


----------



## pillows (Nov 3, 2009)

im hoping he see's this thread and finds the power in himself to re-upload the video for us. :heart:


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

give_it_to_dem said:


> Links no work!!


x2


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

This is Part 2

http://www.gp-live.com/f1-1986-assembling-a-ford-cosworth-tec-gba-v6-turbo-formula-1-engine

I am sure part 1 is somewhere. You guys failed at Google >> LOL

I used this search string "turbo ford formula 1" 

btw the title of the movie is called "taming the turbo" 

there is even ross braun in there from the (ex F1 team manager and current Virgin boss ?)

g/l

d


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

fastslc said:


> This is Part 2
> 
> http://www.gp-live.com/f1-1986-assembling-a-ford-cosworth-tec-gba-v6-turbo-formula-1-engine
> 
> ...



thats just 8 minutes of it


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

... i did some looking and this is the closest that i could find... it is both parts and you can stream or download... im trying to download right now... but it will be a .mp4 file...

see if this works...

http://www.f1archives.com/technical.htm


also the name of the documentary is: "Equinox - Taming The Turbo"


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

Boost112 said:


> ... i did some looking and this is the closest that i could find... it is both parts and you can stream or download... im trying to download right now... but it will be a .mp4 file...
> 
> see if this works...
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## pillows (Nov 3, 2009)

Boost112 said:


> ... i did some looking and this is the closest that i could find... it is both parts and you can stream or download... im trying to download right now... but it will be a .mp4 file...
> 
> see if this works...
> 
> ...



awesomeeeee. yeah it definitely helps when searching knowing the name. thanks man. i may upload it to vimeo if i have some free time one day.:thumbup:


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

going to have to check this out some lonely night.


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

pillows said:


> awesomeeeee. yeah it definitely helps when searching knowing the name. thanks man. i may upload it to vimeo if i have some free time one day.:thumbup:



...i ended up downloading from the website and it worked just fine!!!!


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

cool video, thanks for sharing.


----------

